
A Beginner’s Guide to Pay-Per-Click: Quality Score - grep
http://blog.octoclick.com/ppc/beginners-guide-to-quality-score/
======
vaughanhedges
I am on the board of a non profit.

We have a Google Grant, but none of us has the marketing expertise to set up
an effective campaign (ineffective we are pretty good at).

We have unsuccessfully tried to recruit SEM's as volunteers through Craiglist,
Volunteer Match, and contacting local marketing professors (we don't have the
money to hire anyone).

Does anyone have any suggestions how we can get help with this?

~~~
Entaroadun
Hey something on HN I can actually help with haha. Now I won't build entire
campaigns for you, but if you have specific questions, send me a pm or email
and i'll try to help. I've been working in SEM for almost two years now since
college, so I feel like I have a pretty good handle on it.

~~~
vaughanhedges
Any help would be greatly appreciated. How do I pm or email you? I just
updated my profile.

~~~
Entaroadun
Hmm I was under the impression my email was public. Here it is:
jczhang@ucla.edu

~~~
sp332
Oh yeah, the "email" field isn't public, it's just for HN admins. If you want
your email to be public, put it in your "about" box.

------
dminor
One thing not mentioned here is that exact matches will have a higher quality
score than broad matches, so don't just rely on broad match keywords - include
some exact match keywords for common variations.

~~~
Entaroadun
There's actually quite a lot of little details that get speculated on in SEM.
The fact is, until you test it yourself, you won't know for sure. One
interesting thing about QS for phrase and broad is that the QS you see is not
the real QS; it is only the QS for queries that match exactly to your keyword.
The real QS is weighted appropriately, based on impression distribution.

~~~
dminor
This was directly from a Google Adwords rep.

~~~
wildwood
Google AdWords reps are far from authoritative.

------
rfergie
This is a pretty good resource for someone who just wants to know the basics.

In my opinion the best high level resource for quality score information is
<http://www.clickequations.com/blog/>

The guy who writes there also has a book coming out
[http://www.highresolutionppc.com/books/quality-score-in-
high...](http://www.highresolutionppc.com/books/quality-score-in-high-
resolution/)

------
kristaps
In case the author sees this - the page is unusable on iPhone, there is a
white block covering the article text, maybe some broken ad.

